# Sight pins for popups



## brushbuster (Nov 9, 2009)

I have a spot hogg sight and when i shoot out of my pop up the pins are realy tough to see. I have thought about getting a light for the pins and level but im not sure if i will be legal in all states and if a light like that will hinder any qualifications for record books if i were to get so lucky? I looked up the spot hogg site and could not find any other pins except the fiber optics that will fit the spot hogg any thoughts other than buying another sight. The spot hogg site did have larger diamater pins this would probably help but not sure.


----------



## 454casull (Jan 6, 2005)

"C. Exclusions:
1. The following shall not be considered a hunting bow:
a) A crossbow.
b) Any device with a gun-type stock or incorporating any device or mechanism that holds the bowstring at partial or full draw without the shooter&#8217;s muscle power.
*c) Electronic or battery-powered devices shall not be attached to a hunting bow.*
d) No portion of the bow&#8217;s riser (handle) or any track, trough, channel or other device that attaches directly to the bow&#8217;s riser shall contact, support, and/or guide the arrow from a point rearward of the bow&#8217;s brace height.​" 
Personally sight pin lights should not be excluded but the rule of law here would seem to exclude them. Tritium is your only alternative. Do not use "red" fiber optic pins for pop ups as it is the first color to go away when the sun sets.


----------



## Ack (Oct 3, 2004)

Do you have a Hogg Wrap on your site? If not it will help quite a bit. Also, just a heads up on larger pins....while they will definitely be brighter in the blind, they can almost be too bright when shooting in any kind of sunlight.


----------



## Darton78 (Apr 6, 2010)

Get some glow in the dark paint paint your outer ring it will help but in MI you can use a light for you pins try the trueglo its like 12bucks 

http://www.lancasterarchery.com/product_info.php?manufacturers_id=59&products_id=661


----------



## rageoda (Jan 17, 2009)

454casull said:


> "C. Exclusions:
> 1. The following shall not be considered a hunting bow:
> a) A crossbow.
> b) Any device with a gun-type stock or incorporating any device or mechanism that holds the bowstring at partial or full draw without the shooters muscle power.
> ...


Where did you find this "rule"? So are you saying even a battery operated video cam "shall not be attached" to the bow? I thought you could use battery operated sight pins in MI...
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## redwingsdude (Jan 6, 2002)

rageoda said:


> Where did you find this "rule"? So are you saying even a battery operated video cam "shall not be attached" to the bow? I thought you could use battery operated sight pins in MI...
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


You can, these are the rules for Pope and Young.


----------



## 454casull (Jan 6, 2005)

Yep, part of the original question was record book inclusion.


----------

